# Wild Camping Portugal v Spain



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Why are there so many more motorhomes wild camping in Portugal than Spain? Are the rules tougher in Spain? Can someone explain?
Thanks folks
Oly


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Portugal is much more rural and the people are great.

Just a nicer place to be altogether, especially up in the northern parts.

Peter


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> Portugal is much more rural and the people are great.
> 
> Just a nicer place to be altogether, especially up in the northern parts.
> 
> Peter


Thats a bit of a sweeping statement.

Away from the urban sprawl of the cities and the coastal hotspots Spain is a vast country with some stunningly beautiful areas.
For a long time a blind eye was turned to wild camping and it often still is particularly outside the summer holiday months. However in many of the tourist areas the town authorities are trying to stop it. Near our house on the coast they have put blocks in place to stop motorhomes that used to overwinter there.
At the end of the day there are so many quality sites in Spain open all year that often this is a better choice anyway.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> > Portugal is much more rural and the people are great.
> ...


Yes, but look what they charge!! 8O


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

How many places do you want ?
just zoom in on the area you are interested in then click on the motif then on infos

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am with Listerdiesel on this one!
But I suspect that there is more to it than that. Spaniards like to rent while Portugese prefer to buy. So there are many more motorhomers per head in Portugal.
The ethos of Portugal, North of the Algarve, is to permit what doesn't harm others. Also many villages like to see motorhomers and make provision for them in car parks etc.
And finally, Portugese do not like being hearded together in campsites and then expected to pay for the privilege. 
We were too nervous to wildcamp until we visited Portugal North of Lisbon and then the Portugese got us persuaded!

Patrick


----------

